# Histiocytoma?



## vingle (Aug 30, 2021)

hi, i posted in another thread yesterday and received some responses but since then i’ve been researching this a ton. my 9 week old golden boy has this on his nose. it started out as a scab, the vet did a skin scraping and ruled out mites, ringworm, & bacteria. skin scraping was a week ago, it hasn’t fully scabbed again but was bleeding a little yesterday. he also has a small lesion on his back paw that was also scraped and isn’t healing, but that one isn’t as raised or circular as this. the vet appointment is on wednesday but i’m obsessing over this bc he’s my baby. based on google pics, it looks most like a histiocytoma or a mast cell tumor. i’ve only had him for a week and a half and it’s been there since i picked him up. i texted his breeder today asking and he said he’s never seen anything like it but is concerned that it’s not healing, he told me to keep track of vet costs.

anyway, it’s raised and hard feeling. he doesn’t seem to be in pain or too bothered by it. i gave him a bath w oatmeal shampoo yesterday and sprayed the wound with an anti inflammatory spray designed for hotspots, but i don’t think it helped at all.

Has anyone seen something similar? I know it’s impossible to diagnose from a photo, i guess i’m just looking for some reassurance that my baby is gonna be okay and it’s nothing serious. i am so worried about him and can’t stop thinking about it. there have been two vet visits so far and no answers. i’m asking for a FNA on thursday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You may want to make an appt. with a Veterinarian Dermatologist. 

Here's a link to find one in your area. 

acvd.org | Find Dermatologist | Veterinarians with specialized training in skin, ears, and allergy


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

My sons lab has a histiocytoma on the inside of her ear. It looks like a pencil eraser and is bright red. It is exactly the size of a No. 2 pencil eraser and is perfectly round. I'm sure they aren't all the exact same. It is also bright red. We've had two vets look at it. Her breeder is a vet and he cauterized it about a month ago to try and get rid of it. It's location in the ear makes removal risky. It doesn't bother her unless she gets water in her ear and then I think it traps water in the canal. This doesn't appear to be the same. I'm not an expert, but I do have a little experience with the histiocytoma world this summer.

I would take your pup to the vet, or dermatologist as recommended above. There is no sense guessing and worrying.


----------



## vingle (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply. We have a vet appointment this afternoon! 



DblTrblGolden2 said:


> My sons lab has a histiocytoma on the inside of her ear. It looks like a pencil eraser and is bright red. It is exactly the size of a No. 2 pencil eraser and is perfectly round. I'm sure they aren't all the exact same. It is also bright red. We've had two vets look at it. Her breeder is a vet and he cauterized it about a month ago to try and get rid of it. It's location in the ear makes removal risky. It doesn't bother her unless she gets water in her ear and then I think it traps water in the canal. This doesn't appear to be the same. I'm not an expert, but I do have a little experience with the histiocytoma world this summer.
> 
> I would take your pup to the vet, or dermatologist as recommended above. There is no sense guessing and worrying.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

vingle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. We have a vet appointment this afternoon!


How is your boy? Please let us know when you can.


----------



## vingle (Aug 30, 2021)

Deborus12 said:


> How is your boy? Please let us know when you can.


Hi! sorry for the late response. he is just fine, turns out the first vet was wrong and it’s ringworm! he’s been treated and it’s looking much better, but several months later and he still is resting positive for ringworm on his PCR test  otherwise, he’s doing great and growing up fast!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Handsome boy, great to hear he's doing better.


----------

